# Pumps



## mmills75 (Apr 11, 2011)

Good afternoon everyone, I need assistance and advice.  One of my doctors has been asking me about purchasing the pain pumps for the patients, the doctors take the pumps with them to a surgery center, we bill for the physician placing the pump and we bill for the pump itself.  Can we do this? Do other anesthesia groups do this? If we can, what steps do we need to take? 

Thank you for your time and assistance in this matter, I really appreicate it!


----------



## dwaldman (Apr 12, 2011)

I think you would find there would be a lot headaches with trying to do this.


----------



## dwaldman (Apr 12, 2011)

62362 and 62350 on the facility side for ASCs and Outpatient hospitals include the cost of the catheter or pump within the payment for the CPT. The facility is going want to bill a facility fee and to report the service they are going to want to report the CPTs they have included the cost of the device plus other operating room costs. I think it would be hard for them to report unless they use the modifier for the device is at no cost. I would check with the facility first and see what they think about this idea. For commercial carriers, I think without be able to bill on a UB-04 that you would have a hard time expecting their claims software to be able to process this type of cost. They typically would have a percentage they paid on reasonable and customary charges for the facility. But for them to process this on the physician side I think it would be difficult. Another thing you could do is talk to the manufacturer rep that provides the device or call the reimbursement support at Medtroncis  and they might have additional insight of other providers that might have potentially tried this in the past. Sorry I can not help more.


----------

